# Cornwall - Anything happening ?



## JohnH (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi are there any groups or meetings in Cornwall that I can attend to learn a little more about Type 2 ?
I'm newly diagnosed Type 2 
Many Thanks
John in Launceston


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2016)

It might be worth asking your GP about any diabetes education courses available to you John, you are entitled to attend one and it's good to meet others in a similar situation  There might also be a Diabetes UK group in your area - have a look on the following link (you can enter your postcode):

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/

Cornwall is a bit too far west for our Forum Meets - nearest we have been in the past is Taunton!  However, there are a few of our members who live out that way who might like to meet up for a coffee (or a pint!) and a chat


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 13, 2016)

JohnH said:


> Hi are there any groups or meetings in Cornwall that I can attend to learn a little more about Type 2 ?
> I'm newly diagnosed Type 2
> Many Thanks
> John in Launceston


Hello John, I live a couple of miles from you


----------



## JohnH (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Sue
Thanks for getting in touch 
I'm up at Altarnun - just been diagnosed as type 2 - any groups in the area ? 
John


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 13, 2016)

JohnH said:


> Hi Sue
> Thanks for getting in touch
> I'm up at Altarnun - just been diagnosed as type 2 - any groups in the area ?
> John


Hi John,
I'm at Whitstone 
There used to be a group at Holsworthy but that died a death a few years back, it might be worth your while asking your practice nurse if she knows of any groups or even do an internet search.


----------



## JohnH (Oct 14, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi John,
> I'm at Whitstone
> There used to be a group at Holsworthy but that died a death a few years back, it might be worth your while asking your practice nurse if she knows of any groups or even do an internet search.


Sue -Thanks for getting in Touch !!
John


----------

